# Pet sitting, our home or yours (Cheshire area)



## paulswain (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the site so im not sure how things are done around here.

My girlfriend and I have a 12 week old Miniature short legged Jack Russell and we are desperate for someone to look after him whilst we are in work for next couple of weeks as he is waiting to have his last jab and cant be mixed or walked yet. This can either be done by dropping off in Widnes, Runcorn or Chester area or at our house in Runcorn.


----------

